# I have started a chicken wishlist.



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I did get the two main breeds of chickens I wanted from the getgo. Brahmas and barred rocks. Plus a couple red birds, some columbian rocks and a couple silkies. 

There are 4 breeds I really really really want now though!! I only have room for 10 birds comfortably. I think I have 10 pullets so far in the 17. If we have more pullets than we can keep I have two families that are looking to start their own backyard flocks so we will donate 3 to them. I know they will be as loved as if they stayed with us! 

But for next year I may just have to add a golden laced wyandotte, a blue red laced wyandotte, a polish and an americuna! I love the look of them and the more I read and see in here the more I want them! Hah chicken math.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

You can add a frizzle to that too. My husband is not going to enjoy expanding the coop!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

I am in the same boat!!! I have a wish list too! 
I have OCD (Obsessive Chicken Disorder)! haha....Post pictures of your new babies...


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I bought them all differently, my first batch are the reds (were listed as RIR pullets but I've read that tractor supply's are most likely productions) and columbian rocks. They are a little over 4 weeks old. The second ones I got were my brahmas <3 and two silkies. They are 3 weeks old. Then 3 days later i drove super far away to get 6 barred rock pullets. We lost one the first couple days. So we are at 17 now! 

I don't have much for pics up close, we just moved them into the coop on Monday and have the younger ones in a dog crate so they can start to adjust to each other. I will try to get some pics tomorrow when we are having play time. I love these little birds so much it's crazy!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Frizzles and polish were at the top of mine. When my husband got an incubator for me as a gift I got eggs from a few local folks to hatch. Mostly barnyard mixes. 3 that hatched were frizzles! 2 others look like they are developing Mohawks, I am keeping all the frizzles till I am sure I get a pullet and one with the Mohawk. I checked with one of the farmers I received eggs from and she says she had a 'top-hat too' does that mean a polish? Maybe a polish mix? Don't know, but they are cute


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I desperately want a blue laced red Wyandotte and a blue polish frizzle! We don't have room for more yet though. ):


----------

